# Rehoming a cockapoo



## EstherBayliss (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi,

I have a three-month old cockapoo called Ori. He is vaccinated, microchipped and very well house-trained - he does not soil his crate at night. 

The issue is his relationship with my 2-year old cockapoo (bitch) - Luna. She has not taken to him at all. She tries to corner him all the time and is very needy. Ori therefore reacts by demanding my attention all the time, when he is not squeaking to be rescued. Luna is a very friendly dog and plays constantly on walks. I guess she does not like having another dog in the home.

I just don't feel that this situation can go on. I don't want to return him to where I purchased him from, I just want to find him a good and loving home.

Esther


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Sounds like a difficult situation to be in. I’m sure you have given it so much thought to come to the conclusion that you need to rehome, but I was just wondering if you’d got any help from a dog trainer on possible triggers and strategies to help them get along better? I can’t see any details about where you are based- maybe that info could help others that might be able to offer advice about rehoming or advice re trainers. Really feel for you and both dogs- not an easy situation at all.


----------



## EstherBayliss (Sep 15, 2019)

It's heartbreaking...I spoke to the breeder who I will report. The first thing they said is you can't have your money back...and then you've had him two weeks as if he was a pair of shoes - I am reporting them. I don't want any money for him.

That said I have a responsibility to re-home him with a good and loving home. 

A behavioural therapist has been round - the barking - which is constant even if I leave the room for a couple of minutes - is him trying to assert his dominance over Luna - my older cockapoo. They fight constantly and my house doesn't really lend itself to separating them, although Luna has taken to going upstairs and lying on my bed.

Luna is becoming withdrawn. My teenage daughter and I are taking it in turns to sleep on the sofa with Ori and I am already stressed because I have to go to the Drs this morning and leave them, which will mean Ori will be in his crate barking because Luna is not in one. 

The neighbours have complained about the barking and quite rightly and the situation is simply not tenable. 

My vet who knows Luna very well said she thinks that the breed is quite attention driven and the two of them are just a complete mismatch. We all - dogs included - look like nervous wrecks and it's not fair on Luna or Ori.


----------



## EstherBayliss (Sep 15, 2019)

Just an update...

A lovely woman called Denise called me this morning. Her dog, from the Dog's Trust died two months ago. She has two teenage daughters and the younger one has learning disabilities. I explained the problem and told her that Ori needs a lot of attention and she said that he would be an ideal dog for their family and that they would be taking him to training.

She didn't want to pay a huge amount for a dog on Preloved as the Dogs Trust had warned her that many of the breeders are unscrupulous. 

It's a huge relief as I know Ori is going to a good home...I will be very sad to see the little one go but he deserves the best.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

So glad that you have found someone to give him a loving home and that you feel like it’s a good match. My son has additional needs and he and our dog are constant companions. It really helps calm his anxiety. I’m sure you will miss him, but I hope you and Luna both manage some relaxing recovery time. Take care


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad you have resolved things and Ori has gone to a new home.

Just a comment about the behavioural therapist you saw - a three month old puppy will not have been trying to assert dominance over your girl - there are many explanations but dominance is rarely the correct one and not a chance it would apply here. If you ever seek training or behaviour advice again look for someone from the APDT who will be able to give you much better advice.


----------

